

Verizon Wireless grills exiting customers about the iPhone - transburgh
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/03/04/verizon-wireless-grills-exiting-customers-about-the-iphone/

======
catone
I left Verizon after about 6 or 7 years a month ago because I wanted an
iPhone. It's just the best phone for my needs on the market.

But if Verizon gets the iPhone next year, or the Palm Pre and the Pre offers a
comparable user experience, I'll break my contract with AT&T in a heartbeat. I
am really not nearly as satisfied with AT&T's network in my area and their
customer support is terrible (Verizon's on the otherhand has always been
good). Plus, 97% of the people I call on a daily basis are on Verizon, and
thus free in network if I were to switch back.

I would guess that a lot (most?) people who switch from Verizon to AT&T do so
for the iPhone. I can't really think of any other reason to switch to a
company with an inferior network and icy customer service reps.

------
misterbwong
I have to admit, if big red had the iPhone, I'd switch over in a second. The
ecosystem they've built around the iPhone is amazing.

That said, I think the article's title is a bit misleading/linkbait-y. Asking
customers about the iPhone in a survey is far from "grilling"

~~~
whughes
I think it's exaggerated slightly, but not terribly. They clearly considered
it a high priority and put it in several questions. It's not as if the title
was just extrapolated from an anecdotal experience.

------
dkokelley
That's funny. I left my family plan with Verizon to go in with 4 friends on an
iPhone family plan. I wonder if Apple will make a CDMA iPhone or if the only
way for Verizon to get in on the action is to switch it's network or buy
coverage from another GSM provider (ATT).

------
steveklabnik
My contract runs out in less than a fortnight; I plan on doing just that. I
renewed my contract two years ago because I didn't want to buy the first
generation of iPhone, but by now, I can afford one. Whenever I called to ask
about how to disconnect, they certainly didn't ask me anything about the
iPhone. Then again, when I make the actual call to do so, they might. We'll
see.

Everything I've heard about the iPhone has been pretty good. I live in a city,
so I'm not worried about coverage issues. My friends that own one love it,
generally. I can't really think of a reason I'd want to stay with Verizon. The
only downside will be that most of my friends are on Verizon, and 'in' calling
was pretty sweet.

